# Problem beim ausrichten eines Frames



## cardex (27. Oktober 2001)

Wie der Titel schon sagt habe ich beim ausrichten eines Frames ein Prob, das Ding müss höher anfangen als es das eigentlich tut, aba ich weiss nimmer weiter...
Hier mal nen Link zur Vorab Version in der der Fehler klar sichtbar is *g* http://evil.strikenet.com/test/index.htm
Es geht um den linken Frame, der soll eigentlich bis an den oberen ran reichen, weiss wer wie??


----------



## Dunsti (27. Oktober 2001)

das Problem ist nicht das Frame an sich, sondern die HTML-Datei, die in dem Frame liegt (links.htm)

in der Datei home.htm ist die Grafik als Background angegeben, und wird so in der linken oberen Ecke ausgerichtet.

in der Datei links.htm ist die Grafik hingegen in einer Tabelle. Hier gibt es gleich zwei Faktoren, die die Position dieser Grafik beeinflussen: die "Margins" des BODY-Tags, und CELLPADDING vom TABLE-Tag.

Das CELLPADDING und CELLSPACING hast Du auf 0 gesetzt, aber die Margins nicht:

Probiers mal so:

*<body bgcolor="black" text="#000000" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0" leftmargin="0" rightmargin="0" topmargin="0" bottommargin="0"> *

Die Attribute marginwidth und marginheight sind dabei für den Netscape, die anderen vier für den IE.

evtl. musst Du die Breite Deines Frames dann nochmal anpassen, oder Du richtest die Tabelle rechts aus: *<table align="right" valign="top"> *

hoffe das hilft 

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## cardex (27. Oktober 2001)

Danke Dunsti *g* nu gehts so wie es sollte 
Noch eine Frage, ja ich weiss ich nerve 
Dieser Wasserzeichen Effekt des Hintergrundes (das das Pic net mitscrollt) geht ja soweit ich weiss net mit dem Netscape, gibt es alternativen dazu?? Irgendwas wo alle Besucher die Seite so sehen wie sie eigentlich gedacht ist?


----------



## fischkrampf (27. Oktober 2001)

Da weiss ich jetz auch nich genau weiter. Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass du die Frames verschachtelst. Du könntest es auch mit 
	
	
	



```
<frame src="links.htm" name="2" scrolling=No valign="top">
```
 versuchen.

Aber probiers doch ohne Frames. Du kannst alles in ne Tabelle stopfen.
Am besten benutzt du dafür einen WYSIWYG-Editor, damit geht's einfacher...


----------



## cardex (27. Oktober 2001)

@fishkrampf
Das mit der Tabelle wäre eine alternative, wollte ich auch erst alles in eine packen das Problem dabei ist dann aber folgendes, ich will ja das dort wo dieses Landschaftspic ist der Text drüberläuft, diesen Effet bekomme ich aba nicht auf eine Tabellen Zeile bzw Spalte angewendet da man eine Spalte alleine ja schlecht scrollen kann *g* Desweiteren will ich net das das Forum in einem neuen Fenster öffnet (denn das bekommt man auch net in eine einzelne Tabellen Spalte) ... bleiben also meines Wissens nur die Frames...


----------

